# Travel in India with type 1 ? Amy?s story (viewpoint from a child with diabetes)



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2013)

Thought some of the parents might be interested in this blog 

http://circles-of-blue.winchcombe.o...s-story-viewpoint-from-a-child-with-diabetes/


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 30, 2013)

Not a parent  still very much enjoyed reading it though. Just shows what can be done and very well written by a young lady of 12 years of age.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow - a fab young girl and a fab trip, good on her


----------



## OceanTragic (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm Kev and that was written by my daughter Amy. Thanks for your kind words about the article. If anyone has any questions please ask.

BTW Northener I'm just outside Southampton 

Kev
@oceantragic


----------



## Tina63 (Apr 1, 2013)

That was a lovely read.  What an adventure!  Now very envious!

And what a conincidence, Amy shares my son's diaversary, same day, same year!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Kev, welcome to the forum  It is good to read such a positive report of how someone has come to terms with their diabetes, I'm sure it will be of great help in reassuring parents of newly-diagnosed children. 

It's a small world! Hope you are finding the diabetes care good in Southampton. I've had very good care, but I know it can be patchy around the city.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Kev, you must be very proud of your daughter


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have enjoyed reading your site Kev but must admit to getting teary when reading diabetes from Amy's side of things.


----------



## OceanTragic (Apr 2, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Hi Kev, welcome to the forum  It is good to read such a positive report of how someone has come to terms with their diabetes, I'm sure it will be of great help in reassuring parents of newly-diagnosed children.
> 
> It's a small world! Hope you are finding the diabetes care good in Southampton. I've had very good care, but I know it can be patchy around the city.



Thanks Northerner,

We actually have the choice of Southampton or Winchester so chose Winchester as it's easier for us to get to, so we're in the RHCH clinics. Can't fault them at all, it would just be better for them and us if they had more staff.


----------



## OceanTragic (Apr 2, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Hi Kev, you must be very proud of your daughter



Hi, yes, I am very proud. It took a bit of persuasion to write the articles she's done so far but it's all about advocacy at the moment: I want her to feel that diabetes is something to live with, not be ruled by.

To that end she, me and my wife are cycling as part of Gavin Griffith's 900 mile run from John O'Groats to Land's End, although thankfully for only for one day. http://diathlete.org/tag/gavs-gbr-3030-challenge/. 21 year old Gavin's been type 1 for 13 years so this run is an amazing feet and I hope his enthusiasm will rub off on Amy.


----------



## OceanTragic (Apr 2, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I have enjoyed reading your site Kev but must admit to getting teary when reading diabetes from Amy's side of things.



Thanks Laura, I too get weepy when reading her stories, it's a natural reaction to anything produced by a type 1 child.


----------



## OceanTragic (Apr 2, 2013)

Out of interest are any of you on Twitter and involved with any of the parents (like me) on there?

I'm Oceantragic over there too.


----------



## bev (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi OceanTragic,


Really uplifting and inspiring - it sounds like you all had a great time - pity about the cheese in the food!Bev


----------



## OceanTragic (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Bev, yes it was a fantastic time, maybe not quite as exciting the previous, before Amy was diagnosed, as did some safariing in India and saw lots of wildlife, even a tiger.

That trip wasn't better because Amy didn't have diabetes and I can't believe that other trip would have been any worse if we'd done it after her diagnosis.

India's a great place and much much cheaper than you think. If you ever think of going there I'm happy to help with advice.


----------

